# Solid Gold?



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Now that Natura has been bought out I am trying to see what other decent, quality kibbles I can find in my tiny crap town.

I am hoping I can get ahold of some Orijen Large Breed Puppy.

I can get Solid Gold in the next town over (only about 20 miles away). Wolfcub would be what I would feed the new pup.
How is this kibble? Is it made by a reliable company? Is it ethoxyquin free?

I am also looking at Horizon.

Any other kibbles you would suggest?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Bison, Ocean Fish Meal, Brown Rice, Millet, Cracked Pearled Barley, Rice Bran, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Natural Flavoring, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin), Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid

Protein, Min 26%
Fat, Min 12%
Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
Calcium, Max 1.5%
Phosphorus, Max 1.2%
Calories per cup, 375


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Solid Gold is made by Diamond, if thats a concern to you. 

What about wellness? or Natures Variety?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Solid Gold is made by Diamond, if thats a concern to you.


Okay. Thanks. Wasn't sure who it was made by...and yes it is a concern for me. :biggrin:

Wellness is one that I can get ahold of, no problem. I guess I can feed the few bags of Innova LBP that I can get within the next month or so before the company changes hands. 

I'll look into Natures Variety. Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you find Go Natural by petcurean it's made in canada by a reputable co. 
Petcurean Pet Nutrition


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

You shouldn't only look at Horizon, if you can get it, you should go with it. It is just as good as Orijen and current Evo, though I feel Evo will be _s*** (edited for foul language)_ in no time at all.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :smile:

I'll look into Go Natural and Horizon. I am making a list of foods the check on. Both (well just about anything) I can get on line. I am really hoping that petfooddirect does some free shipping promotion soon! LOL! I will stock up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Can you find Go Natural by petcurean it's made in canada by a reputable co.
> Petcurean Pet Nutrition




We use the NOW also made by Petcurean, and our goldens have thrived on it. They are in lush coat, good weight, full of energy and healthy. At first I was concerned about potato flour being an ingredient, but a friend who is a canine nutritionist informed me it was used as a binder to hold the kibble together, much like tapioca is in some other foods. Gosh, I just posted this on another thread this am. lol


OH... and I order it from www.k9cuisine.com Free shipping too.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^ Thanks! I will check it out. I love the free shipping!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Solid Gold is made by Diamond, if thats a concern to you.
> 
> What about wellness? or Natures Variety?



A LOT of Wellness is also made by Diamond.

Core is made by American Nutrition in Utah....the makers of Atta Boy


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

nature's variety, acana, evo (pick up bags now lol before PG changes the formula, hopefully they never do) GO!, NOW!, I also like Fromm and Evangers, there is always the B.G. line from Merrick.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I just started feeding one of my Danes Raw, I had started him on the Honest Kitchen but he didnt like it. I still have my husbands Boston on Honest kitchen and she is doing great and loves it. If you arnt ready to switch to raw this might be a option if you can't find a kibble you like. I have one of my Danes on Natures Domain and the other two Danes on Solid Gold Hund-N -Flocken, they also get a can of Evangers or Merrick with each meal. They are all doing great on their diets.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Saltydog- could you point to where it says that Wellness is made by Diamond? I can only find that its made by Old Mother Hubbard/Wellpet.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Saltydog- could you point to where it says that Wellness is made by Diamond? I can only find that its made by Old Mother Hubbard/Wellpet.



I too was under the impression that it was made by Old Mother Hubbard, thus making it a decent kibble. I was more than likely going to add the Wellness Large Breed Puppy into our rotation.

However, if it does turn out to be made by Diamond I will rethink this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> I too was under the impression that it was made by Old Mother Hubbard, thus making it a decent kibble. I was more than likely going to add the Wellness Large Breed Puppy into our rotation.
> 
> However, if it does turn out to be made by Diamond I will rethink this.




Here is an interview with the CEO of Wellpet talking about the merge An interview with Tim Callahan, CEO, WellPet We fed Eagle Pack Holistic to our immune compromised springer for several years and once the merge took place, he could no longer tolerate it. I've read too that manufacturing is being spread out and that Diamond was one of the ones being used. Funny, I can find no reference now when googling. No where on the sites does it mention who is doing their manufacturing. You could call the company and ask though.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> A LOT of Wellness is also made by Diamond.
> 
> Core is made by American Nutrition in Utah....the makers of Atta Boy


The fact that Wellness tests the final product, to me, makes where it's manufactured less important. I mean, they guarantee the final product isn't contaminated, so.....? To make any reference between Wellness and Atta Boy is kind of null and void to me.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

just curious linsey(sp) you always seem hateful towards canidae for being MANUFACTURED at diamolnd. canidae tests the product just like wellness so isnt that kind of the same thing =p.? if i am wrong correct me, im just curious


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just curious linsey(sp) you always seem hateful towards canidae for being MANUFACTURED at diamolnd. canidae tests the product just like wellness so isnt that kind of the same thing =p.? if i am wrong correct me, im just curious



RC, surely you can understand that while Canidae may do some daily sample testing from production runs....this is nowhere near approaching the quality levels some of us demand. 

They probably get a sample sent to them from a few shifts per week, test it and check it off as ok. 

A helluva lot different than having your thumb on your production facility 24/7.


You get this, don't you?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC, surely you can understand that while Canidae may do some daily sample testing from production runs....this is nowhere near approaching the quality levels some of us demand.
> 
> They probably get a sample sent to them from a few shifts per week, test it and check it off as ok.
> 
> ...


i know its not enough, but its prob just as good as wellness.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just curious linsey(sp) you always seem hateful towards canidae for being MANUFACTURED at diamolnd. canidae tests the product just like wellness so isnt that kind of the same thing =p.? if i am wrong correct me, im just curious



A few things here. I don't hate Canidae. Are we forgetting the part where i fed it with halfway decent results for quite some time? It was the best I could afford at the time. I think that there are far better options out there is all. Canidae is mediocre. There are foods that are great. 
Canidae does test the final product, and that's great. Props to them because not many brands are tested. Kevin hit the nail on the head, though...



kevin bradley said:


> They probably get a sample sent to them from a few shifts per week, test it and check it off as ok.
> 
> A helluva lot different than having your thumb on your production facility 24/7





RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i know its not enough, but its prob just as good as wellness.


No, it's not just as good as wellness, seeing that Wellness is there, supervising, seeing that there is very limited variation from batch to batch, monitoring the whole process. That's far better quality control than testing a few batches here and there, which is why i feel that Wellness is of higher quality in terms of reliability than Canidae. 

That being said, as far as ingredients go, I think Canidae is decent, but my real core issues with Canidae are reliability, and their formula change that put thousands of pets in the hospital. A formula change they didn't bother annoncing.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Saltydog- could you point to where it says that Wellness is made by Diamond? I can only find that its made by Old Mother Hubbard/Wellpet.




When I get home I will get you the locations of all 6 of Wellness's manufacturing facilities....which they do not own. If you call or email Wellness they will tell you where and who produces their food. They cannot legally withold this info from you.


Also, the company is WellPet....not Old Mother Hubbard. Every dog food company states they make their own food.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> When I get home I will get you the locations of all 6 of Wellness's manufacturing facilities....which they do not own. If you call or email Wellness they will tell you where and who produces their food. They cannot legally withold this info from you.
> 
> 
> Also, the company is WellPet....not Old Mother Hubbard. Every dog food company states they make their own food.


here, ill save you the time:

From Whole Dog Journal

_Wellpet ~ Tewksbury, MA 
• Holistic Select (10 varieties)
• Wellness Core (3 grain-free varieties)
• Wellness Simple Food Solutions (3 varieties)
• Wellness Super5Mix (9 varieties)
NOTE: Made at: Wellpet's plant in Mishawaka, IN; Hagen Pet foods, Waverly, NY; CJ Foods Bern, KS; American Nutrition, Inc, Ogden, UT; Diamond Pet Foods, Gaston SC & Lathrop, CA.
COMMENT: Formerly known as Old Mother Hubbard and Wellness Pet Care. WelPet now owns and operates a formal rival (Eagle Pack). _

-the wellness core is made at American Nutrition (which has had issues of their own)

-the Mishawaka plant makes primarily the Eagle Pack lines

-most of the wellness line, other than core, appears to be divided between Hagen Pet Foods, CJ Foods, and two Diamond plants.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Thanks ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay...so I think I have decided what I'm going to do. 

I am going to get a few bags of Innova LBP now. After I am done with those 2 or 3 bags I am going to rotate between Orijen LBP and the Horizon LBP. I was hoping to find another LBP that wasn't chicken based, but I am kinda limited when only looking at LBP kibbles. However, I'll keep looking.

Now let's just hope that Orijen and Horizon keep their quality and don't get bought out! :tongue:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Okay...so I think I have decided what I'm going to do.
> 
> I am going to get a few bags of Innova LBP now. After I am done with those 2 or 3 bags I am going to rotate between Orijen LBP and the Horizon LBP. I was hoping to find another LBP that want's chicken based, but I am kinda limited when only looking at LBP kibbles. However, I'll keep looking.
> 
> Now let's just hope that Orijen and Horizon keep their quality and don't get bought out! :tongue:



You can always rotate with Orijen 6 Fish or Acana Pacifica.
These two formulas would be safe for your large puppy.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> You can always rotate with Orijen 6 Fish or Acana Pacifica.
> These two formulas would be safe for your large puppy.


Oh, okay! Great. I don't think I had realized that! That would help to add more vairety. :smile:


----------

